# Question to those feeding NI



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George loves his NI , and as soon as I put it down he eats it. I am feeding him 6% of his weight (3kg) which is 180g a day. However he is constantly looking for more. Is this him just being greedy


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Puppies can be quite greedy, judge his weight gain to ensure you are feeding the correct quantity. Izzy is fully grown and I feed her 4%, which is more than recommended. Izzy is very active and also has a lot of nervous enegy. On that regime she is just maintaining her weight.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that if he is very active then you could up it a little as long as you are checking his weight gain and his waistline! If you are giving bones as well then 6% would probably be enough, but as they gain weight so fast at that age, you may find that every week or so you need to up the quantity anyway. I used to suddenly realise that Dylan had grown and I'd forgotten to raise the quantity!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I think that if he is very active then you could up it a little as long as you are checking his weight gain and his waistline! If you are giving bones as well then 6% would probably be enough, but as they gain weight so fast at that age, you may find that every week or so you need to up the quantity anyway. I used to suddenly realise that Dylan had grown and I'd forgotten to raise the quantity!


thanks, will pop him along to pets at home to see what he weighs, he has certainly grown


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy is really greedy too, but I think partly it's just that they love the N.I. so much. Phoebe used to pick at her dried food, she can't believe her luck with this stuff


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Really need to get Mable weighed as she is quite boney... and greedy or starving ????


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi would you mind if I asked what NI is??? Sorry but Im new to all this haha


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lisao said:


> Hi would you mind if I asked what NI is??? Sorry but Im new to all this haha


Natural Instinct http://www.naturalinstinct.com/ - lots of BARF dogs on this forum  It's reached epidemic proportions since being recommended by Dylansmum as our NI dogs all have very small, non smelly poos, clean teeth and adore their food.

BARF = Biologically Appropriate Raw Food


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah right thanks for that. I was goint to buy a book on the barf diet to see what I thought of it. I take it its highly recommended?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lisao said:


> Ah right thanks for that. I was goint to buy a book on the barf diet to see what I thought of it. I take it its highly recommended?


Getting BARF right on a DIY basis can be a challenge as you need to make sure your dog gets the right balance of bone to meat and other nutrients. NI is a complete BARF food which has meat, ground bone, veg etc in correct proportions which is why lots of us wanting to follow BARF principles use NI.

I sometimes replace an NI meal with a chicken wing or lamb rib and it is really straightforward. Some on here do DIY BARF - I know Wilfiboy, Kendal and JD do and there are probably others who can also help and advise if that is what you are interested in. I stick to NI as it is simple.

If you search Threads for Natural Instinct you'll see lots of info and lots of feedback from those who have moved their dogs onto NI or who are exploring BARF feeding.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If I was computer savvy like some of my friends Id post you some links but..Im not lol... if you go to the top of the page , underneath where you can see your name, there is a search function, if you put in Natural Instincts or NI it will bring up loads of info... I think in one of the sections there is a Barf thread as well x


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

That's great thanks I will certainly have a read of those threads. The NI sounds like a better option to me and replacing the odd meal with chicken wings etc sounds like my kind of feeding. Thanks again


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

If you have any questions, just ask - half the forum seems to be on ni now! Also the company are very helpful if you call them.


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you and sorry I seem to of hijacked your thread


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

The people at NI are really helpfully. They recommended for Cockapoo's: Puppy's 5% of body wight and adults 2, and with Poppy doing Flyball that I should use the working dog food and its vat free.

Lisao if you want to give it a try and live near Gateshead there is a local stockist for NI they are really helpful too. Here is the link to them.

http://www.a1prettypaws.com/10420/info.php?p=1&pno=0


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Wish there was a local supplier near me


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes Im not too far from Gateshead thanks, I'll have to remember that when we get our pup thanks.


----------

